# Leeville La.



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Went to Leeville last week with Captian Don Marion. Fishing was tough, low tide was at 7:00 am the first morning there, with about a 15 mph north wind. Absoultly no water. That's where going with Don comes in. He's fished down there for over 30 years and knows where to go and catch fish no matter what the conditions are. We caught our limit nearly every day and caught mostly big fish like these. We go 5 or 6 times a year and this is the most big fish we've seen on a trip 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

That sure is a couple of nice ones.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*Leeville*

The fish on the left had a full size mullet, a catfish and some other fish that had started to digest in it's stomach and still ate a 3'' minnow I was usinfg for bait


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Nice catch. Doesn't get much better than South Louisiana redfishing.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on a great catch,,sounds like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

sweet fish. cant wait to get west to fish


----------

